# Bite suit material



## SierraDenali (Sep 3, 2016)

good morning i am trying to figure out what is in the bite suit. I have reviewed many forums and they all say french linen. thats fine but what is the "stuffing" called. I am attempting to make leg guantlets to wear under a suit and need something durable yet flexible. Can any of you help me with this?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

We generally do not wear any gauntlets under the pants of the suit. The stuffing inside a bite suit is more than likely polyester filling. 

I do wear neoprene gauntlets on my arms when decoying for our Patrol dogs. The neoprene gauntlets are like the arms from a scuba suit. I wear a Demanet competition suit to work Police dogs. Your going to get bruised, cut and it is going to hurt after a few dogs. All part of working dogs. While I have taken some hard leg biters, I've never felt the need for Gauntlets for my legs. Knee bites hurt, but the legs being thicker and getting dogs to bite full reduces a lot of the pinching. 

IMO, just suck it up and enjoy the feeling of a strong dog biting really hard. Feeling the pressure is good for the dog and good for the decoy.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

All bite suits are not made equal. I would rather wear a Demanet semi competition suit than ALM training. I've worked really really hard biting dogs and never needed extra protection on legs for even a semi competition suit. Bruises happened, sure, but it wasn't that big of a deal.

Arms have been a different issue. Neoprene gauntlets are a must on any dogs that pinch arms. If you have any dogs that hit the same area consistently like dogs that bite forearms for defense of handlers or PSA dogs that go for bicep bites then you may need leather gauntlets or some sort of wrap.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yup I'm sure it's polyester stuffing of some type. Like the others said. Not all suits are created equal. I had an ALM semi-comp. It was ok. I currently have a Demanet semi-comp and a Euro-Joe semi-comp. Demanet is hands down the best I've used. For the arms, I use a neoprene gauntlet and am just fine. The legs I usually don't use anything. For the most part I like dogs to feel me under the suit. I did have a super hard biting dog with six inch K9's (maybe exaggerated a little). That guy HURT on the legs. I used pool noodles cut and stuffed down my pants where he bit. I found they didn't mess his grip up and it definitely made it nice on me. Plus easy to pull in and out so I didn't have to use them for every dog.


----------

